# Food photography - share your favorite dishes and drinks here



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll go first...

Korean BBQ is one of my favorites


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Food photography - share your favorite dishes & drinks here*

mmmmmm. sausages, Hofbrauhaus Munich


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Food photography - share your favorite dishes & drinks here*



Kahuna said:


> mmmmmm. sausages, Hofbrauhaus Munich


Now. .. that is a man plate right there ;D


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2014)

First photo: Desert in NYC.
Second and third: Bronzini fish and leg of lamb at a Turkish restaurant in Dublin, OH.
I'm hungry again ...
-r


----------



## sanj (Oct 2, 2014)

This link is not good for my diet control.


----------



## drjlo (Oct 2, 2014)

Filet Mignon

BEFORE



Before by drjlo1, on Flickr


AFTER



After by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## magic koala (Oct 2, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Filet Mignon



Looks good drjlo. Where is the glass of red wine?


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

magic koala said:


> Enjoy!



Yummy


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

Great. :'( 

(Looking at my low-carb low-fat low-taste lunch)

Lousy thread..... ;D


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2014)

Hope this helps, not all food is sugar, flour and butter,


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 2, 2014)

Ardbeg 10 y/o, Caol Ila 12 y/o, and in front of those a Glencairn glass with Ardbeg Uigeadail in it. Crappy shot, but with that content who cares.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Ardbeg 10 y/o, Caol Ila 12 y/o, and in front of those a Glencairn glass with Ardbeg Uigeadail in it. Crappy shot, but with that content who cares.



Both light and shadow made this photo more interesting


----------



## drjlo (Oct 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > Filet Mignon
> ...



Oh, there was wine ;D



EOSD3482Baron by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...



Both wine and bokeh look delicious drjlo. Looks like 85mm @ wide open


----------



## jreach11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Brisket stuffed piquillo peppers


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

jreach11 said:


> Brisket stuffed piquillo peppers



Looks hot


----------



## EdB (Oct 3, 2014)

mmmm....beer...


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

EdB said:


> mmmm....beer...


Hot beer?


----------



## tolusina (Oct 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> EdB said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm....beer...
> ...


Lucas refrigerators?


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

One of the five elements


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2014)

Lamb chop


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 3, 2014)

"_Celebrate_"




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM, 6 s, f/5, ISO 100


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

sanj said:


> Lamb chop



Very tasty photo sanj


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Celebrate_"



Awesome Neuro. It's one of my fav


----------



## sanj (Oct 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Lamb chop
> ...



Thx Dylan


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 3, 2014)

One more...a delicacy from Guangzhou, China – and it was yummy!

"_Delicious Pigeon Entree_"



EOS 5D Mark II, EF 35mm f/1.4L USM, 1/40 s, f/1.8, ISO 100


----------



## Aswah (Oct 3, 2014)

OK, finally a topic I have some experience at. I have been a Chef for 30 years and a photographer for longer though never that seriously. I prefer real food shot as in a restaurant/farm setting as opposed to overworked food shots. These are all from the front lines of kitchen life!

Bittersweet Chocolate and Marcona Almond Bombe: http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p444328690/h122f7084#h122f7084

Fig Tarte Tatin: http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p444328690/h1edc20f8#h1edc20f8

Caramel Apple Beignet: http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p444328690/h2d6142b9#h2d6142b9

Pinot Noir Harvest at Four Graces (Oregon): http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p444328690/h27f4879a#h27f4879a

Turban of Spaghetti, Cepes, Favas and Morels: http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p444328690/h813585d#h813585d

Pinot Blanc harvest at Four Graces (Oregon): http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p410526328/h1a213863#h1a213863

Viognier Harvest at Claudia Springs Winery (Mendocino): http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p410526328/h1dc53274#h1dc53274

Kitchen Portraits: Armando the Pasta God 8:46 Saturday Night at Figue: http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p60271582/h306837c4#h306837c4

Cocktails at Figue: http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p250169892/h14bc6988#h14bc6988

Bittersweet Chocolate Pasta (for a wild boar ragu): http://eattillyoubleed.zenfolio.com/p444328690/h1c8dc6cb#h1c8dc6cb


----------



## lion rock (Oct 3, 2014)

Neuro,
Nice squab!
Did you attempt to eat the head? 
It's pretty good.
-r



neuroanatomist said:


> One more...a delicacy from Guangzhou, China – and it was yummy!
> 
> "_Delicious Pigeon Entree_"
> ----- removed -----
> EOS 5D Mark II, EF 35mm f/1.4L USM, 1/40 s, f/1.8, ISO 100


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 3, 2014)

Here are some I did this week. I took the Perrier one in portrait, but added the right section seen in the landscape version in Photoshop.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> One more...a delicacy from Guangzhou, China – and it was yummy!
> 
> "_Delicious Pigeon Entree_"
> 
> ...



I'm heading there this coming Nov( my 5th trip in 2014). It always fun to see the local people eat and play in China.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

Aswah said:


> OK, finally a topic I have some experience at. I have been a Chef for 30 years and a photographer for longer though never that seriously. I prefer real food shot as in a restaurant/farm setting as opposed to overworked food shots. These are all from the front lines of kitchen life!



Looks Yummy Aswah. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

keithfullermusic said:


> Here are some I did this week. I took the Perrier one in portrait, but added the right section seen in the landscape version in Photoshop.



Wonderful


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 3, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > drjlo said:
> ...



Nice, 2004 was a great year, but 'm more of a Southern Rhone valley kind of guy  

BTW, what was in the Rhone bottle in the background?


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Celebrate_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! Great shot!


----------



## tatsu (Oct 3, 2014)

Flaming Tiki Cocktail


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 3, 2014)

Great pics! Would love to see someone use a TS-E to change the depth of field too.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2014)

tatsu said:


> Flaming Tiki Cocktail



Have to try that next time...


----------



## pward (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot with 5D2 and 100f2.8L macro.


----------



## PLP (Oct 4, 2014)

Long ago on a rainy day, just playing with my 40D.


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 4, 2014)

I wanna see more wine


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 4, 2014)

pward said:


> Shot with 5D2 and 100f2.8L macro.



Tasty photos pward


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 4, 2014)

PLP said:


> Long ago on a rainy day, just playing with my 40D.



40d was my 1st DSLR. Nicely done PLP


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 4, 2014)

Home made dessert...


----------



## EHBoe (Oct 4, 2014)

Hooray! One of my favorite subjects!


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 5, 2014)

EHBoe said:


> Hooray! One of my favorite subjects!



I like the icy looks on the bottle.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

One more, shot with the EOS 5D Mark II, EF 135mm f/2L, 1/500 s, f/5, ISO 100.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 8, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some I did this week. I took the Perrier one in portrait, but added the right section seen in the landscape version in Photoshop.
> ...



Thank you. I just got into this type of photography. There are some nice shots on this thread. Here is one I did last night.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> One more, shot with the EOS 5D Mark II, EF 135mm f/2L, 1/500 s, f/5, ISO 100.



Looks like a healthy dish Neuro


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2014)

keithfullermusic said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > keithfullermusic said:
> ...



Love how you play with background light. Awesome


----------



## EHBoe (Oct 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> EHBoe said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray! One of my favorite subjects!
> ...



Thanks! Sorry for the late reply. Great stuff on this thread so far!


----------



## bf (Nov 3, 2014)

Onion Soup! 
EOSM+EF-m 22


----------



## Focuzed (Dec 25, 2014)

I made some mushroom soup for my family tonight before we kicked off with Christmas Eve festivities! I shot my soup with a Canon T5i (700D) with 24-70 F4.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 25, 2014)

Christmas shortbread....


----------



## lion rock (Dec 25, 2014)

Don,
Please, may I have some?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2014)

Home made scallops for Christmas eve family party


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2014)

Home made steak with hot & sweet BBQ sauce over the top - Christmas eve family party


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2014)

Home made macaroons - Christmas eve family party


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2014)

Drinks - Christmas eve family party


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cake, Christmas eve family party


----------



## Focuzed (Dec 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Home made scallops for Christmas eve family party



Very nice shots Dylan. Your scallops look absolutely delicious!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 27, 2014)

Focuzed said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Home made scallops for Christmas eve family party
> ...



Thanks Focuzed


----------



## lion rock (Dec 28, 2014)

Tonight's dinner.
This is one ugly creatures, outside. But, super delicious! It does take a "strong" stomach to get used to, and then one's hooked.
I shucked about 3 dozens these from the North Carolina this afternoon. Really sweet.
A small quantity of single malt to finish the dinner.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 29, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Tonight's dinner.
> This is one ugly creatures, outside. But, super delicious! It does take a "strong" stomach to get used to, and then one's hooked.
> I shucked about 3 dozens these from the North Carolina this afternoon. Really sweet.
> A small quantity of single malt to finish the dinner.
> -r


Little hot sauce and lemon on top, I think I can go few dozens. Don't forget the beers


----------



## lion rock (Dec 29, 2014)

I go for sake, but single malt is just fine. (I don't drink much --- don't have the enzyme to rid alcohol, but small amount for enjoyment.) 
That red sauce is chili, from a wonderful Vietnamese restaurant.
Additionally, we had fixed some slightly steamed as well as some stirred fried in onion and ginger. Each had its own taste.
Hope you get fresh oysters often the next season!
-r

[/quote]
Little hot sauce and lemon on top, I think I can go few dozens. Don't forget the beers 
[/quote]


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Since I can't find willing models I take a lot of liquor photos for practice. For some reason, photos look better when you click on them in this forum. Don't know why.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 6, 2015)

Home made: Broiled Salmon with Citrus Salsa. And of course, we Asian, we love rice


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 6, 2015)

Homemade: Sirloin with noodle


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 6, 2015)

Home made: BBQ Lemon Chicken with Citrus Salsa


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 6, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Tonight's dinner.
> This is one ugly creatures, outside. But, super delicious! It does take a "strong" stomach to get used to, and then one's hooked.
> I shucked about 3 dozens these from the North Carolina this afternoon. Really sweet.
> A small quantity of single malt to finish the dinner.
> -r



You have excellent taste in whisky, sir! I had no idea they made such small bottles though!


----------



## lion rock (Mar 6, 2015)

Expat,
Both items in the photo are fine stuff!
Indeed, it seems small, especially the bottle is now less than half full,


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

Home made: Fried tofu with tomato and green onion


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are mine


----------



## lion rock (Mar 10, 2015)

This is from my first dSLR, a Rebel XT with kit lens, January 1, 2006.
Japanese cuisine is one of my favorite food, but this dish would be my only one, never again shall I eat this again. Any other Japanese food, I shall consume with delight. It was taken in a Tokyo sushi house.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

Those look yummy guys

Home made: Yellow noodle with shredded chicken.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 10, 2015)

Dylan,
Man, you eat WELL!
I salute you for either fixing these dishes yourself or so fortunate to have someone fixing them for you. You're one lucky man!
Eat well and enjoy life!!!
-r


----------



## Dr.D (Mar 10, 2015)

This is a photo resulting from a studio session of Mushrooms inspired by a line art drawing from the 1930's. A few more images at www.dlage.com/mushroomstudy. I posted this earlier on the 100 macro link.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Dylan,
> Man, you eat WELL!
> I salute you for either fixing these dishes yourself or so fortunate to have someone fixing them for you. You're one lucky man!
> Eat well and enjoy life!!!
> -r



Thanks lion rock. 

Cooking is my wife hobby and I enjoy the foods she made for me


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dr.D said:


> This is a photo resulting from a studio session of Mushrooms inspired by a line art drawing from the 1930's. A few more images at www.dlage.com/mushroomstudy. I posted this earlier on the 100 macro link.



Beautiful photos Dr.D 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## brad goda (Mar 10, 2015)

lit with canon speed lights


----------



## brad goda (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 10, 2015)

brad goda said:


> lit with canon speed lights



Awesome shots. I really like the drink photos


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 12, 2015)

HomeMade: Pork Chops with Applesauce over the top + Veggies


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 12, 2015)

Homemade: Seafood Risotto


----------



## CvH (Mar 12, 2015)

Japanese sushi.


----------



## brad goda (Mar 12, 2015)

damit! I just got back from dinner and everyones photos are making me hungry again ;D

here are some shots i did for SmokenGrill Aiea in Honolulu Hawaii… 
all shot with 4 EXRT600 speed lights and grip equipment… Diff frame.. flags.. custom grid snoot… and custom 
speedlight to profoto reflector adaptor...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 12, 2015)

Chz said:


> Japanese sushi.



Yummy


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 12, 2015)

brad goda said:


> damit! I just got back from dinner and everyones photos are making me hungry again ;D
> 
> here are some shots i did for SmokenGrill Aiea in Honolulu Hawaii…
> all shot with 4 EXRT600 speed lights and grip equipment… Diff frame.. flags.. custom grid snoot… and custom
> speedlight to profoto reflector adaptor...



LOL


----------



## laowai (Mar 12, 2015)

Spicy dog meat prepared in Chenzhou, a "small town" in Hunan province.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 13, 2015)

laowai said:


> Spicy dog meat prepared in Chenzhou, a "small town" in Hunan province.



We have suppliers in Dongguan. There were few times they mentioned taking us to special place where dog meat is served. They said dog meat tastes just like goat. Can you confirm that?


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2015)

Homemade: Pocket tofu


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 18, 2015)

Home made: Beef Medallions with Orange, Lime and Honey


----------



## drjlo (Mar 18, 2015)

DSC09102 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 18, 2015)

drjlo said:


> DSC09102 by drjlo1, on Flickr



de-li-cious


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 20, 2015)

Home made: fish filet with veggies


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 20, 2015)

Home made: Chicken fajitas


----------



## Focuzed (May 17, 2015)

Rosemary pork chop with a mushroom risotto beside a sweet corn spinach salad.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 7, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me adding some drink to all this yummy food!!


----------



## meywd (Oct 27, 2015)

Burger by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 7, 2015)

brad goda said:


> lit with canon speed lights



Beautiful photo Brad! Absolutely perfect.


----------



## dolina (Sep 11, 2022)

Two-spot red snapper (Lutjanus bohar) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------

